# Couple new old pieces



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

Just bought a couple new to us, old machines for the fleet. 963C higher hour 7??? Hrs, pretty much brand new undercarriage and seems to run pretty good.


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

Bomag 212 84" smooth drum. Same thing 7??? Hrs but seems to run good. We'll see, they'll go immediately to work and get a test.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Nice clean loader, I hope they didn't hide any problems with that paint.

That roller looks like it will get the job done.

Congrats on the new purchases.


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

There's a little welding on the bucket where it attaches to the machine we need to clean up and reweld got a few cracks. Some minor leaks in the engine compartment our mechanic will address at some point this winter. All in all we're pretty happy with it. 

That roller is something we've been looking for a while now. We've got two 66" but that's a whole other beast. We have a few jobs on the books and hope a import and fill job this winter it will come in handy. We've had a Alban cat rental machine the same size for 2-3 months this year already.


----------



## mattg2448 (Jan 26, 2015)

I love those track loaders, great tool to have! Looks like decent equipment!


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

It's always nice to ditch the rent payments and put the money into your own iron.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice looking machines. Never seen a track loaders around here. What are pros to track loader vs. wheel loader


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

Up chuck, no track loaders up there? They are all about moving dirt. Do you guys put teeth on the buckets of your wheel loaders? More traction and digging force with the track machines. Better for grading because they're more stable. 

We've got a export job going on right now so it will go there and help the hoe load trucks and do the rough grading for streets and building pads.

Wheel loaders around here are more for material handling than excavation, how about you?


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

tgeb said:


> It's always nice to ditch the rent payments and put the money into your own iron.


It is, renting has it's place. We've had a few machines here and there on rent for a few weeks here, month there. The guys get to see how the other contractors with a bunch of money and/or debt in new equipment live. One thing about the cat rental place here is every machine seems to be almost brand new.

It is nice knowing that the machines are ours and are available whenever we need them though.


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

mattg2448 said:


> I love those track loaders, great tool to have! Looks like decent equipment!


We've got a 953C now that's pretty nice but the 63's just seem like a whole other animal. Probably not that much difference but sure seems like it. 

We've had pretty good luck with the hand me down equipment, but also have a pretty good mechanic that we keep busy. We aren't heavy into mass grading so not too scared about the older stuff. If you were big into dirt moving I can see wanting newer/late model machines.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

What auction did you get them at ??

I would love to have a hydrostatic track loader.

We have a 955K and a 977L with ripper. The 977 is a beast.


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

It was a Cochran auction in Boonsboro, Md. He's not a huge equipment auction guy but has a couple each year. I was actually pretty surprised we got them in the price range we were looking for. That roller was the exact same one I saw on machinerytrader from a dealer in York. Not sure how it got down here?

How you guys doing Rino? Saw the septic system pictures, that's some pretty crazy involved chit. Looks good!


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

Track loaders are a rarity here. So are buckets with teeth. Haven't had a tooth in excavator or loader bucket for 30 years. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

That's pretty weird for me, anything that digs pretty much has teeth around here. We've got smooth buckets for the hoes also but they are pretty much just fine grade buckets not excavation. I assume there really is no rock where you guys are? If you guys are in sandy soil I can definitely understand, the will wear a track machine out in no time.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

I used a sand dipper 90% of the time. Our clays are light enough we can use them there also

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Moxley-Kidwell said:


> It was a Cochran auction in Boonsboro, Md. He's not a huge equipment auction guy but has a couple each year. I was actually pretty surprised we got them in the price range we were looking for. That roller was the exact same one I saw on machinerytrader from a dealer in York. Not sure how it got down here?
> 
> How you guys doing Rino? Saw the septic system pictures, that's some pretty crazy involved chit. Looks good!


We have gone to a few of Cochran's auctions. I haven't been to any auctions this year. We have been busier than a one legged man in a ass kicking contest. We have been blessed with work this year. Every thing we have done this year was handed to us. I didn't submit one bid this year. Things are a little slow now but have a couple houses coming up. Just waiting on the banks to finalize everything. Hope to have them all done by New Years. 

How has your year been ?


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

It's been good, little slow at the beginning started to wonder what would happen but could use more guys now. Everything seems to come at once. At one point sales were 20% behind last year but we did a ton of base paving last year that really jacks up the sales. Still down little but profits are up because we've done a bunch of different work we can make a little more money on. We're also pretty lucky like you guys to have some good customers that keep us humping. I've got to bid and be close at least but they will give us work even if we aren't low.

We've been looking for a 84" roller for a good year or so at all the local auctions and finally got this one at a price we were willing to pay. Bought the 63 because we've got a haul off and site grading job that we needed to buy something or rent another loader for. It will be loading trucks for the next few weeks. Got another one we bid that I think we have a decent shot at also, cut and haul off about 20000 or so yards and place control fill on the other end. We've been pretty luck that anything we've put money in hasn't sat around at all.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

Moxley-Kidwell said:


> Up chuck, no track loaders up there? They are all about moving dirt. Do you guys put teeth on the buckets of your wheel loaders? More traction and digging force with the track machines. Better for grading because they're more stable.
> 
> We've got a export job going on right now so it will go there and help the hoe load trucks and do the rough grading for streets and building pads.
> 
> Wheel loaders around here are more for material handling than excavation, how about you?


Watched a few track loader youtube videos. Looks like they get the job done. We use dozer, wheel loader and excavator with our trucks to move dirt. Bigger jobs we've rented off-road and scrapers. Usually we figure on doing jobs with whatever we own if we can. Can't own everything


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

Upchuck said:


> Watched a few track loader youtube videos. Looks like they get the job done. We use dozer, wheel loader and excavator with our trucks to move dirt. Bigger jobs we've rented off-road and scrapers. Usually we figure on doing jobs with whatever we own if we can. Can't own everything


I hear ya, we usually will do the same. Dozer working with the hoe and trucks. We've got a older terex ta27 that stays pretty busy, but it's usually in a pond so we rent a few articulated trucks from cat when we need them. We try to use all of our equipment as well slowly building more so we don't have to rent as much, the roller will help. 

There aren't many companies around here that run pans anymore. I can think of one off the top of my head, everyone has gone to hoe and off road trucks. They do strip topsoil with the big tractor pulled pans though. Cat challenger or similar with two pull scapers behind them.


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

We have a excavating company here that I swear they might own everything. This guy must have close to 10 million in equipment, all caterpillar too. He made a pile of cash doing golf courses and then got into big dirt. Nobody else around here moves as much material as he does and its pretty impressive


----------

